# An die M6 Fahrer



## Hardyhard (17. Juni 2009)

Servus....fahre seit Beginn der Saison ein M6 !
Nachdem ich anfänglich so begeistert war fange ich nun langsam an mir Gedanken zu machen ob da nicht noch mehr ausm Hinterbau rauszuholen ist !

Ich wiege ca. 90 Kg ohne Ausrüstung, fahre die Standardmäßig verbaute 350´er Feder im Revox und ca. 4,5 Bar im PiggyBag !
Manche von euch werden jetzt vll. die Hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen aber dieses Setup passt gut-hab selbst in Bad Wildbad keine Durchshläge, obwohl der Dämpfer den kompletten Federweg nutzt.
Jetzt werdet ihr euch bestimmt fragen: Hm, wenn der so zufrieden mit seinem Dämpfer ist wieso stellt er dann diese Frage hier !

Ganz einfach: Nachdem ich mich hier a bissl im Forum umgeguckt habe war ich selbst erstaunt ! Teilweise gibts hier Fahrer mit 20 Kg weniger die wesentlich mehr Druck im Dämpfer fahren und ne härtere Feder- zwar in nem M3 der ne andere Umlenkung hat, aber trotzdem sind die Unterschiede schon sehr gravierend!
Fakt ist dass ich die Möglichkeit hätte an ne TI Feder für meinen Revox zu kommen, allerdings in 400 lbs.! In Anbetracht der Tatsache dass die sauschwer zu bekommen sind hab ich mir halt diesbezügluch mal Gedanken gemacht und würde jetzt gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören !

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## cubebiker (18. Juni 2009)

Das kannst du einfach schon aufgrund der Dämpferlänge nicht vergleichen. Da das M6 einen wesentlich längeren Dämpfer hat, braucht man eine weniger harte Feder. Also vergleiche höchstens mit anderen M6ern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (21. Juni 2009)

ganz einfach. die 350er ist einfach zu weich für dein gewicht! je mehr man dann die dämpfung zudreht, desto schlechter spricht der dämpfer dann an, weil der Ölfluss schlechter wird. darum empfehlen Tuner ja dann auch eine härter feder mit weniger Dämpfung. also 400er besorgen und gut is!


----------



## Hardyhard (21. Juni 2009)

Das Thema lautet ja nicht : Anfänger sucht hilfe beim Dämpfer Setup, sondern richtet sicht explizit "An die M6 Fahrer", was der Titel des Freds wohl unschwer erkennen lässt! Mit der Dämpfung hat das nämlich nix zu tun- High- und Lowspeeddruckstufe sind bis auf wenige klicks offen !


----------



## bachmayeah (22. Juni 2009)

also aus dem hinterbau in kombination mim std dämpfer ist immer mehr rauszuholen.
stichwort m3 und pushed fox 
wenn du mit deiner 350er feder zufrieden bist (was ich auch bin) würde ich aber keine nehmen die 50 einheiten härter ist. dann doch lieber schauen, dass es wirklich auch ne 350er ti ist.


----------



## DH_RYDA (22. Juni 2009)

Hardyhard schrieb:


> Das Thema lautet ja nicht : Anfänger sucht hilfe beim Dämpfer Setup, sondern richtet sicht explizit "An die M6 Fahrer", was der Titel des Freds wohl unschwer erkennen lässt! Mit der Dämpfung hat das nämlich nix zu tun- High- und Lowspeeddruckstufe sind bis auf wenige klicks offen !




Ich bin ein M6-Fahrer, hab mir vor 1 Monat eines geholt und hatte dasselbe problem, also schön locker bleiben. hatte ursprünglich ne 300er drinnen bei 90 kilo fahregewicht (mit ausrüstung), was viel zu weich war. man neigt dann dazu mehr dämpfung zu geben, was dann ja auch nicht schlecht ist. doch mehr als ein drittel sollte man eine dämpfung nicht zudrehen (laut MP suspension), weil eben dann das ansprechverhalten darunter leidet. und du willst ja "mehr rausholen oder nicht" .

also mal ne 400er probieren und den dämpfer offen fahren bzw. mit 75psi druck im piggyback, da der Revox hald auch etwas überdämpft ist...psi hab im insgesamt wahrscheinlich 5-10 kilo weniger als du und bin auch schon ne 400er gefahren (bin jetzt bei einer 350er geblieben). verwette meine Eier, das ne 350er bei dir (insgesamt dann 100 kilo mit gear) zu weich ist!


----------



## iRider (22. Juni 2009)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> doch mehr als ein drittel sollte man eine dämpfung nicht zudrehen (laut MP suspension), weil eben dann das ansprechverhalten darunter leidet. und du willst ja "mehr rausholen oder nicht" .



Dumme Frage: wieso hat der Dämpfer dann mehr Verstellbereich?  Ich dachte immer das 5th, Manitou und nun BOS und Cane Creek die Strategie verfolgen eine weichere Feder zu nutzen um auch die Einfederrate über die Dämpfung kontrollieren zu können. Und da der Revox "position sensitive damping" hat sollte die Erhöhung der Druckstufe nicht zu stark aufs Ansprechverhalten durchschlagen. Habe keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem Revox (ausser testen an anderen Leuten ihren Bikes), aber den 5th fand ich ziemlich gut und der Revox ist ja ähnlich aufgebaut.


----------



## Hardyhard (22. Juni 2009)

Hm...also zu weich fühlt sich die 350´er auf keinen Fall an- im Gegenteil..SAG passt wunderbar und ich würde  die ganze Geschichte gerne noch softer haben !Das geht allerdings nicht da ich jetzt schon die Dämpfung fast offen habe! Würde mir halt nen größeren Verstellbereich wünschen, also von super soft bis bretthart, wobei letzters ja nicht so das Problem ist !

Wie du schon richtig sagst, der Revox is echt n bissl überdämpft- ich frage mich wie da leichtere Fahrer mit zurecht kommen sollen- mir ist der Dämpfer im letzten Bereich des Federwegs einfach noch ne Spur zu progressiv, obwohl ich den Bottom Out auf 1 fahre !

Hab das Gefühl dass ich nicht um ein Tunig herumkommen werde !
Wisst ihr zufällig was da für zusätzliche Kosten anfallen wenn ich den bei Akira tunen lasse ?? Also Zollgebühren ?!

THX


----------



## DH_RYDA (22. Juni 2009)

kann dir den genauen grund nicht mehr sagen, weils ichs mittlerweile vergessen habe. ich glaub es deshalb, weil einfach das öl durch fast geöffnete Ventile natürlich leichter durch kann, als durch fast geschlossene. des öl muss ja auch sehr schnell hin und her fliessen.
beim Mp werden deshalb eher härtere Federn empfohlen, was beim Vpp-System nicht einen vorteil hat: in der Federwegs-mitte wird die Kurve etwas flacher, was bei Luft-Dämpfern auch ein problem darstellt("durchsacken"). fährt man also eine zu weiche feder, sitzt mit weit im sag in genau diesem bereich, was das bike auch etwas träge macht....

was ich vielleicht noch nicht erwähnt habe: fahr die Wc-Dropouts, sprich die niedrigen und hab wahrscheinlich auch keinen serien revox verbaut. das relativiert das ganze etwas.

würde den Dämpfer mache lassen, hatte vorher ein M3 mit einem Fox DHX und bin direkt auf einen getunten Revox umgestiegen, was ungefähr so war, wie wenn man vom Hardtail aufs Fully umsteigt....


----------



## rddvil (2. Juli 2009)

Also, hallo erstmal an alle!

bin auch ein Intense M6 fahrer seit einem jahr. Bin recht zufrieden mit dem teil funtz echt saugeil.

Hab aber ein leichtes problem... Ich kriege immer spiel in den buschen des daempfers (an der unteren gleitlager). Wollte mal fragen ob ihr auch des selbe problem habt und wenn ja wie hab ihr es geloest?
Hab mit schon ne neue busche ( gleitlager) machen lassen hat aber leider nur an die 2 monate gahalten....

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Hardyhard (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab ein ähnliches Problem....allerdings sind es bei mir die DU-Gleitbuchsen im Dämpferauge-die Buchsen halten bisher gut ! 

Eine möglichkeit um das ganze ein bisschen steifer und stabiler zu machen wäre eine durchgängige "Achse" mit den entsprechenden Distanzhülsen zu verwenden wir sie zum Beispiel in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme verwendet wird....gibt es glaube ich sogar passend von Rock Shox zu kaufen. Dadurch dass die "Achse" dann durchgängig ist hat sie logischerweise weniger Spiel und dürfte nicht so schnell ausschlagen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rddvil (2. Juli 2009)

Sorry denke mal dass ich mich falsh ausgedrueckt habe, des problem ist in den gleitlager des unteren daempfer auge.


----------



## Hardyhard (2. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt bei mir is genau das gleiche Problem.....nach ca. 2 Monaten war die untere Gleitbuchse völlig ausgeschlagen-aber nur die untere-mit der oberen keine Probleme !
Aber wie gesagt-auch hier würde sich das Problem durch den Einsatz einer durchgängigen Buchse beheben lassen, da diese weniger Spiel zulässt und sich so das Risiko verringern würde, das Gleitlager auszuschlagen !
Der beste Beweis dafür : Die obere Dämpferaufnahme verwendet genau dieses Prinzip mit der durchgängigen Buchse: Und siehe da...keine Probleme !


----------



## rddvil (6. Juli 2009)

Hi nochmal,

wenn bei dir nach 2 monaten dass ganze schon ausgeschlagen war, wie hast du den des problem behoben? ich schneide cola buechsen zu und lege sie rein, da neue gleitbuchsen machen lassen recht kostspielig ist...

Muss mal probieren ob ich mir eine durchgehende buchse machen lassen kann! Danke erstmal fuer den tip!


----------



## Hardyhard (7. Juli 2009)

Naja, Gleitbuchsen sind nunmal Verschleissteile die von Zeit zu Zeit gewechselt werden müssen ! Gerade bei dem VPP Hinterbau ist das kein Wunder, wenn man sich überlegt wieviel Bewegung in dem Hinterbau steckt ! Also ich finde mich einfach damit ab und wechsel regelmäßig die Gleitlager ! Ist zwar schon ein bisschen ärgerlich zumal die  Gleitbuchsen am meinem alten Bike heute nach über 5 Jahren immernochnicht ausgeschlagen sind ! 

weiss aber auch nicht warum die beim M6 so schnell ausschlagen-würde mal gerne wissen ob das beim V10 auch so ist, da es ja schliesslich den gleichen Hinterbau verwendet !

Gleibuchsen gibt es übrigens von Manitou zu kaufen...sind garnichtmal so teuer !

Hoffe dir irgendwie geholfen zu haben !


----------



## rddvil (7. Juli 2009)

Danke fuer die schnelle antwort!

Des habe ich mich auch gefragt ob am V10 des selbe problem auftritt... Werde mal abwarten da in einer woche kann ich es mal testen und wenn es geiles bike ist und des problem nicht auftaucht ist tauschen angesagt...

An meinen alten bike (Demo 9) auch des selbe seit "06 und keine problem, schein ein problem bei intense zu seien da mein M1 auch des selbe problem mit den gleitbuchsen hat aber da halten die ein bisle laenger!


Noch eine letzte sache, koenntest du mir sage wo ich die gleitbuchsen schnell herrkommen koennte in Deutschland? und man braucht dann auch warscheinlich ein spezial werkzeug?

Vielen dank!


----------



## Hardyhard (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe meine Du-Bushings bei MisterBike in Pforzheim gekauft weil ich eh in Bad Wildbad zum fahren war ! Allerdings führt die jeder gut sortierte Bikeladen auch, wie z.B. hiBike ! 
Du brauchst auch kein Spezialwerkzeug- ich mache das immer mit einer 9´er Nuss ! Das wichtige ist halt das der Aussendurchmesser von der Nuss auf die Buchse passt und dann kannst du die ganz einfach überm Schraubstock ausschlagen !
Einpressen kann man die Buchse wunderbar mit einer Parallelzange die es für ein paar Euro im Baumarkt zu kaufen gibt !

Allerdings würde ich mir echt überlegen das M6 gegen das V10 zu tauschen- ich persönlich finde das M6 noch eine Spur exklusiver als das V10, aber das is Geschmackssache !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstoned (7. Juli 2009)

fahre in meinem m6 mit cane creek double barrel eine 350er ti feder bei sage und schreibe 70 kg kampfgewicht. würde also mal eine härtere feder probieren. 
ciao, stefan


----------



## TMC (21. Mai 2010)

Also Federrate von 400 für 90kg Fahrer?


----------



## gabs (18. Oktober 2011)

bin jetzt auch im m6 besitzer club =) da ich keine lust auf diese augeschlagenen buchsen habe, hab ich mir gedacht ein neues dämpferauge für den revox zu fräsen mit einem größeren inendurchmesser, wodurch man problemlos ein nadellager verbauen könte


----------



## MHDH (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man einfach die Lager mit Fett vollpumpt halten die locker eine Saison...
es darf halt keine Luft mehr drin sein...


----------



## gabs (19. Oktober 2011)

du meinst schon di dämpferaugen? (gleitlager)


----------



## gabs (3. November 2011)

ich führe hier mal eine unterhaltung fort die Mmn hier am ehesten reinpasst:

INTENSE M6 mit Manitou Revox

gabs: was meinst du mit sfs? mir kommt vor dass man das highspeedventil hört, zumindest wenn man die karre auf der straße mal schnell runter drückt, hört man so ein "klack". dieses kommt mir für meinen geschmack aber schon bei viel zu niedrigen geschwindigkeiten!? bin bisher aber ganz zufrieden mit den dämpfer an sich. das rad funktioniert einfach so wie man will  ein selfmade -1° angleset kommt zum probieren aber doch mal rein =)

 p.s. sattelstütze mit gnädigerem sattel-winkel ist auch in bearbeitung =)

jeronimo: sfs ist die shimversion des revox. ich fand den rahmen mit dem spv revox am besten. das klack kommt von den druckstufen shims. wieviel psi fährste auf dem agb und welche bottom out stellung?
Melden 


gabs: bottom out habe ich mal auf 4 gestellt, da er mir sonst den federweg ettwas zu gutmütig freigegeben hat =)

ich glaub 11 bar?! (kaum mehr wollte meine doradopumpe hergeben ), kommt mir extrem hoch vor, habe jedoch auf die schnelle keinen anderen druck hier gefunden. mit dem rc4 im pudel bin ich eig immer minimaldruck gefahren... 

inwievern unterscheidet sich ein sfs von einem spv revox? 

sfs ist der shimstack am kolben/kolbenstange? bzw hat die HSC auch noch ein shimstack, oder wird dort nur ein ventil mit einer feder vorgespannt?


----------



## Jeronimo (3. November 2011)

shim revox






spv revox.

mmngehört ab 80 kilo in ein m6 etc ein spv revox. das bringt einfach mehr druckstufe. in nem mauluku zb geht der spv erheblich besser als ein sfs und bei nem kumpel war der spv revox die lösung für einen potenten hinterbau. mit dem spv kann man weniger druck fahren. fühlt sich einfach besser an


----------



## gabs (3. November 2011)

was verbirgt sich hinter dem spv "zylinder"?  
bzw warum ist die druckstufe mit dem SPV stärker als mit einem shimstack? (eig könnte man ja blos das shimstack ändern?) 

besteht eine möglichkeit, einfach eine stärkere feder bei der HSC einstellung zu verbauen?


----------



## Jeronimo (3. November 2011)

spv ist ein masseträgheutsventil. tolle sache für den m6 hinterbau. ja, es gibt härtere hsc federn. das hillft aber nix da dein revox garabtiert zu schwach beshimmt ist. hatte einen 267er hier der so bshimmt wie ein 222er war. die machen da im werk keinen unterscheid wo das ding reinsoll. als entweder spv, oder harte abSHIMung 



gabs schrieb:


> was verbirgt sich hinter dem spv "zylinder"?
> bzw warum ist die druckstufe mit dem SPV stärker als mit einem shimstack? (eig könnte man ja blos das shimstack ändern?)
> 
> besteht eine möglichkeit, einfach eine stärkere feder bei der HSC einstellung zu verbauen?


----------



## MHDH (5. November 2011)

also ich fahr mit 350 titanfeder und wieg mit ausrüstung 78 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hillbilly72 (9. Januar 2012)

hallo da drausen.hab mir nen m6 rahmen zugelegt und nun noch einiges zu klären.
1. dämpfer=dhx rc4 mit 300x3.70 feder.mein gewicht liegt bei 90kg.
    kann mir jemand nen rat geben,welche federhärte die richtige wahl 
    ist,und mit wieviel sag gearbeitet wird?
2. zur montage der kettenführung (mrp g2).benötige ich hier nen
    adapter,der am innenlager geklemmt wird? welchen könnt ihr
    empfehlen?
3. es ist ein cane-creek steuersatz verbaut.mir kommt die einpresstiefe
    bisl gering vor.oder geht das o.k.?
ich danke euch schonmal für eure hilfe,und hoffe,dass das gute stück
bald einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## gabs (9. Januar 2012)

kaut dem programm bekomm ich ganz grob 320lbs/inch

raus. hab ja selber ein M6 weiß aber nicht welche feder ich drinnen hab, nummer hat der vorbesitzer irg wie runter bekommen.

Wer von euch fährt nen revox? evtl könnte ich ja mal den wicklungsdurchmesser messen und die wicklungen zählen. und hoffen dass jemand von eich die gleichen abmessungen hat =)


kettenführung solte normales ISCG05 passen


----------



## hillbilly72 (11. Januar 2012)

thanx gabs.das heist also mal ne 350er probieren.bin weng irritiert,da bei nem revox
die rede von ner 400er bei ähnlichem gewicht die rede ist.ein calculator empfiehlt mir ne 300er...hab aber keinen blassen,in wie weit sich fox u revox unterscheiden.
nochmal zum sag.30-40%,hab ich da richtige werte?
das mit der kefü hat sich geklärt. denkfehler meinerseits.


----------



## gabs (11. Januar 2012)

ich würde meinen dass der hinterbau erheblichen einfluss darauf hat, wieviel eine bestimmte federhärte bei bestimmter dämpferlänge sag freigibt.

sprich ein ironhorse sunday geht beim draufsitzen mehr/weniger ein als z.b. ein speci. demo.   darauf gehen die normalen kalkulatoren aber nicht ein


erfahrungswerte, oder genaue berechnungen 


greez gabs


----------



## gabs (20. Februar 2012)

hi leute!

ich habe seit ein paar monaten nen m6. leider stand (gebraucht) auf der feder nie die federhärte

kann mir da vil jemand helfen? ich habe ca 9 wicklungen und D8.75mm 
wäre super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. tendiere mom zu einer härteren feder, weiß aber nicht welche das wäre =)

welche federn passen auf sonen revox?  RS oder fox?

greez gabs


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Februar 2012)

gabs schrieb:


> hi leute!
> 
> ich habe seit ein paar monaten nen m6. leider stand (gebraucht) auf der feder nie die federhärte
> 
> ...



Kann dir zwar nicht mit der Federhärte weiterhelfen, aber kann dir sagen das die Vivid-Federn auf jedenfall nicht passen (zu großer ID). Die Original Manitoufedern (sind auch noch recht leicht für Stahlfedern) gibt es hier recht günstig: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15335


----------



## gabs (24. Februar 2012)

linkage spuckt mir bei 70kg eine 300er feder aus. kommt das bei euch auch in ettwa hin?

greez gabs


----------



## Downhoehl (25. Februar 2012)

Hatt bei 75kG nackig eine 300er und ne 350er probiert und fand die 350er für mich besser. Jetzt mit dem BOS fahr ich ne 325er.... Denke 300er sollte bei dir passen!


----------



## gabs (25. Februar 2012)

oha jep hab mich verschrieben... fahrfertig wärens 80...  

ok also 350er. ich glab ich hab grad ne 300er drinnen (weicher hab ich erstmal gar keine gefunden) und mit viel druckstufe passt die auch recht gut

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (29. Februar 2012)

sry nochmal ich. hab bei bc bestellt die keine 267er feder mehr haben

hat einer von euch eine 350er stahl rumliegen und würde sie hergeben?

greez gabs


----------



## Downhoehl (2. März 2012)

gabs schrieb:


> sry nochmal ich. hab bei bc bestellt die keine 267er feder mehr haben
> 
> hat einer von euch eine 350er stahl rumliegen und würde sie hergeben?
> 
> greez gabs



Nur für einen Vivid hätte ich ne 350er (siehe Bikemarkt)  , aber die passt leider nicht auf den Revox


----------



## gabs (2. März 2012)

ist die zu breit?  nen spacer der verhindert, dass sie nicht wackelt, könnt ich mir selber drehen


----------



## Downhoehl (2. März 2012)

gabs schrieb:


> ist die zu breit?  nen spacer der verhindert, dass sie nicht wackelt, könnt ich mir selber drehen



Ja, die hat nen größeren Innendurchmesser, aber mit einem (selbstgedrehten) Spacer ala K9 sollte es passen...


----------

